# Need advice.



## Scooby Tha Newbie (31/1/14)

What yeast should I use for a Russian Imperial Chocolate Stout? 



Also can kick this to life. It's a London ale starter(1028)



Its on the 60 min boil now. So I would like to start the yeast going.




HOME BREW RECIPE:
Title: Russian Imperial Choc stout

Brew Method: BIAB
Style Name: Russian Imperial Stout
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 24 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 34 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.029
Efficiency: 70% (brew house)

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.067
Final Gravity: 1.017
ABV (standard): 6.64%
IBU (tinseth): 53.07
SRM (morey): 29.21

FERMENTABLES:
4 kg - American - Pale 2-Row (77.7%)
0.15 kg - German - Dark Munich (2.9%)
0.5 kg - Rolled Oats (9.7%)
0.5 kg - Coco powder - (late addition) (9.7%)

HOPS:
20 g - Horizon, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 31.87
25 g - Vanguard, Type: Pellet, AA: 5, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 9.65
20 g - Horizon, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 11.55
20 g - Horizon, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Aroma for 0 min
20 g - Horizon, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 37.5 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 9 L
2) Infusion, Temp: 40 C, Time: 15 min, Amount: 15 L
3) Infusion, Temp: 60 C, Time: 20 min, Amount: 24 L
4) Infusion, Temp: 65 C, Time: 40 min, Amount: 24 L
5) Infusion, Temp: 78 C, Time: 10 min
6) Sparge, Temp: 70 C, Amount: 10 L

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
5 g - Epson salts , Type: Water Agt, Use: Boil
5 g - whirlfloc, Time: 10 min, Type: Fining, Use: Mash

YEAST:
Default - - -
Starter: No
Form: Liquid
Attenuation (avg): 75%
Flocculation: Med
Optimum Temp: 18.89 - 22.22 C

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Balanced Profile
Ca2: 80
Mg2: 5
Na: 25
Cl: 75
SO4: 80
HCO3: 100
Water Notes:

NOTES:
Over shot first infusion was aiming for 35c.


Generated by Brewer's Friend - http://www.brewersfriend.com/
Date: 2014-01-31 01:52 UTC 
Recipe Last Updated: 2014-01-31 01:12 UTC


----------



## Yob (31/1/14)

if you want to make a starter, day before yesterday for the 1028 would have been the go..

it'd be my choice out of those you have pictured.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (31/1/14)

Ok sounds good it's still on the boil and I no chill into cubes. So plenty of time. 1028 smells great in the fermenter atm. So I will just get the starter going. 


I need to brew some more Yob to use up those hops of yours. Lol


----------



## big78sam (31/1/14)

Am I missing something or does just over 5kg of fermentables in a 24L batch for an OG of 1.067 look wrong? That OG looks way too high. Is it the Cocoa powder?

Edit: would be interested in the measured OG into the fermentor.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (31/1/14)

I wasn't sure where to put the coco powder. So I added it there. As well I boiled the hell out of the oats(2 days ago) 
Its about ready to be cubed so I hope it's all good.


----------



## indica86 (31/1/14)

Great efficiency perhaps?


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (31/1/14)

Ok just took a reading with ten min to go. And it's at 1047.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (31/1/14)

No I think it's the program. To add the coco I had to give it fermentable rating. That I feel is the issue.


----------



## big78sam (31/1/14)

Scooby Tha Newbie said:


> Ok just took a reading with ten min to go. And it's at 1047.


Is that adjusted for temperature? 1047 sound about right based on those fermentables. 

Not really strong enough to be an imperial stout but should still be a nice beer. I don't care about style guidelines as long as it's a good drinking beer.


----------



## hoppy2B (31/1/14)

I made a Porter recently which turned out very nice fermented warm with Coopers bottle yeast.

I've been doing a few warm ferments of late with ester producing yeasts and had no off flavours as a result.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (31/1/14)

Ok guys update. 
1.Just wanted to call it something special. Didn't even look up guide lines.(would struggle to follow anyway)

2. I added the coco powder to fermentables. It's pure coco very little sugar.
View attachment 68374


3. Took away coco powder got this. 

View attachment 68375


4.Adjusted Efficiency and got this. 




I think this is a fair indication of where it is as a beer(remember I'm learning ) .
Just looked it up in the recipe program and it says style; 1.075-1.115 giving 8-12% Abv.I've never tried to get that high a gravity beer before. Tbh not realy my scene. I want something I can drink happily.

In the future maybe.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (31/1/14)

im on phone pics wont load.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (6/4/14)

Tasting this beer now. 
Very little head (well none Tbh).
Looked up reasons and came up with a few,first was messing around with infusions. 
I was taking away from the brew and left 40deg for close to twenty minutes. 

This was my first time step mashing and I [email protected] up. 


My main question is how or where do I find out how much coco fat will kill thevhead retention? 
I'm using mocopan Dutch coco powder. 
I'm interested in using roles oats as well and understand that may influence head retention as well. 
Any helpful ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## verysupple (6/4/14)

I've never used cocoa but, like you, have read a bit. My impression is that very little fat content will make a big difference head-wise.

It seems you can get "fat free" (or near enough) cocoa powder that seems to be the go for brewing. Sorry I can't give more first-hand advice.

EDIT: Oh yeah, how did you mess up mashing? If you give us some details we might be able to say if it would affect head or not.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (6/4/14)

Mash is above(in recipe) . Got called away. It pours like coke. Tastes not bad (not fantastic tho). I've read up a lot more now. And know better now (basically denatured most of the starch and proteins.


Any way live and learn.
Does any one know when it's best to add coco powder and maybe amounts that is safe for good head retention?


----------

